# Tha Shoal



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Embeded for you.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks cableguy....


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking group, man.. All their colors are very intense and vibrant. Let's see some feeding videos!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are some beautiful pygos! You must be feeding them some secret crabby patties or something


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how many are in there?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

that is one stocked fish tank!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very impressive !! I love all those pirayas. The yellow ones with the red anal fins look amazing !!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

[quote name='dmackey' date='01 February 2011 - 07:26 PM' timestamp='1296606389' , yea it is very much stocked !! Just the way I like my tank tho, water is great , the fish are healthy , when and as the get bigger I will weave out a few to make room or trade my bigger ones for smaller ones. Thanks fellas
[/quote]


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Great, I like how you did your driftwood so they have more floor space to swim. Cool


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice pygo shoal







impressive


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

way to go man. im gunna come down to chill soon. ballin


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great Mackey


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

slick setup. i like it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Very impressive !! I love all those pirayas. The yellow ones with the red anal fins look amazing !!


Hey man, that's "Jeremy" from Pearl Jam, right?
Haven't seen that in forever!

Those are some great looking fish in an amazing tank!
I'm tempted to switch my spilo's sand from black to white to bring out his colors.
He's really super dark the way it is.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Very impressive !! I love all those pirayas. The yellow ones with the red anal fins look amazing !!


Hey man, that's "Jeremy" from Pearl Jam, right?
Haven't seen that in forever!
[/quote]

Yeah, it's Peral Jam's Stickman from the Alive single... 20 years ago !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's awesome man...
I play that sh*t on the bass.

Great stuff from a great band!

The last good album they put out was YIELD until recently Eddie's done some great sh*t.
For some reason is voice seemed to get really weak there for several years... but it's back.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Great looking shoal.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here you go I'll embed it for you.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks sacifice


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good man!

Shoot a video of how your sump and whatnot is running! Looks like its keeping up with no problems


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

ha! very nice feeding! the size of the group makes it more interesting. very nice shoal man


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Yo E mannn i couldn't of done it without ya , yea when I get home I will do a video fa sho. Thanks leg89 your shoal put the idea in my head can't believe it actually worked I tried months ago well almost a year but they wouldn't budge , plus I went to smash a snail the other day and the large caribe and one of my terns charged at my finger which was weird that was a 1st so I figured I'd try to hand feed em and it actually worked I'm still shocked.....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its about time we finally get a feeding video from you, they look really good.

Hell you've come along way from keeping 8pygos in a 40gal


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Its about time we finally get a feeding video from you, they look really good.
> 
> Hell you've come along way from keeping 8pygos in a 40gal


Shhhhhh keep it on the down low fee 8 rbp in a 46 gal and if I remember correctly I was looking to add more lmao wow ......... Then I stumbled up on P-fury what a saver!!!, now I almost look like I know what I'm doing.........But yea man alot changed in a year , I'm still learning tho


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

cool feeding vid. what size is the tank?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

dmackey said:


> Its about time we finally get a feeding video from you, they look really good.
> 
> Hell you've come along way from keeping 8pygos in a 40gal


Shhhhhh keep it on the down low fee 8 rbp in a 46 gal and if I remember correctly I was looking to add more lmao wow ......... Then I stumbled up on P-fury what a saver!!!, now I almost look like I know what I'm doing.........But yea man alot changed in a year , I'm still learning tho
[/quote]

Hahahahaha, in this hobby you're always learning. Thats what keeps it interesting


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice man! loving the beats too. next time im in toronto we should roll and blunt and check out your tank


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Chea holla, my shoal burns to .......


----------

